# Injured goldfish?



## Mathrin (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there.

When i fed my fish last night, they were happy enough, ate all their food, seemed healthy enough.

When I went to feed them this morning however They were waiting for me, but it looked as though something was wrong with their mouths. They look as if their top lip has come away from the rest of their mouth. They went for their food, but didnt seem as though they could eat it as well as they should, then went and swam around instead of eating. Im getting quite worried about them, have they been fighting?

I've added some fish tonic, and some stress coat in to help heal the wounds (If it is a wound), short of this, I dont know whats going on.. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

Ray


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im guessing its an ulcer...check out this link, it will tell you more.

http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/goldfish/info/diseases.htm


----------



## Mathrin (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you for the help, I'll look into that now


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look instead into _Flexibacter columnaris._
Good luck.


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like mouth rot to me. Usually it is associated with poor water condition leading to bacteria or parasite infection. Take some time to visit your local fish shop and purchase some antibiotics. I would not be able to tell which one is the most effective but usually they will always come up with good recommendations. Another approach is to raise the salt level and feed your fish medicated flake food. Hope that helps.


----------

